# Outdoor grow update



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 4, 2020)

Does she look good on nutes?


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 4, 2020)

Chi11yWi11y1! said:


> Does she look good on nutes?


Nice


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 5, 2020)

She does, nice and healthy


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice shade of green.   If it get really dark almost black back off on the Nitrogen.


----------

